# Boxing Glove Suggestions



## justanormalguy (Sep 30, 2015)

I need some suggestions on inexpensive boxing gloves.  I am brand new to the sport and the gloves will be used primarily for bag and mitt work (sparring won't be done for awhile).  If it matters, I'm a 6'2", 215lb, 40 year old male.  Thanks!


----------



## drop bear (Sep 30, 2015)

What does your gym sell? 
Also depends what country you are in a bit.


----------



## Danny T (Sep 30, 2015)

Well being you already stated you are interested in Muay Thai I suggest you purchase a Muay Thai style Training Glove. If all you will be doing is pad and bag work then purchase Bag Gloves.


----------



## justanormalguy (Sep 30, 2015)

I believe the gym sells 16 ounce ProForce gloves but they want $52 for them.  And I'm in the United States.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 30, 2015)

justanormalguy said:


> I believe the gym sells 16 ounce ProForce gloves but they want $52 for them.  And I'm in the United States.



Sounds about right for a cheap pair of gloves. I just use my 16s for everything.


----------



## Danny T (Sep 30, 2015)

ProForce makes several different 'Boxing Gloves' some are cheap; meaning poor quality. Some a little bit more expensive and somewhat higher quality but for the most part their boxing gloves are inexpensive and of low quality. If one were to be doing some cardio training and light punching, cool. However, if you are planning on doing a strong padwork and heavy bag workout they will not hold up.


----------



## The Great Gigsy (Sep 30, 2015)

I bought sone boxing gloves off amazon made by Rival. I believe they cost around 40 dollars, have owned them for almost 4 years and they are holding up just fine.


----------



## Mephisto (Sep 30, 2015)

Title and ringside usually offer decent quality for the price. Anything around 40-60$ probably won't last more than 6mo to a year. Cleto Reyes is a brand that offers some higher quality options that guys in my gym recommend.


----------



## Flatfish (Sep 30, 2015)

I bought these after seeing some good reviews on Sherdog:

Sparring Gloves - Boxing Gloves | KO Fightgear

They seem to live up the promise so far.

I also have a pair of Title heavy bag gloves that are more like MMA style gloves because I also practice open palm strikes and such.....they don't hold up as well.


----------



## justanormalguy (Sep 30, 2015)

Thanks!  I was just getting ready to ask about the KO gloves Flatfish!


----------

